# Toms 60p planted #2.0



## currietom (Oct 10, 2011)

Well I finally buckled and got this tank going. Ive had this tank and stand sitting in my living area for a while now empty. It was some time before I could get all the gear for it, but eventually got set up.

SPECS!:
ADA 60p 17g tank.
DIY stand 32" tall.
DIY garden mat from a yoga mat and a jiffy marker.
Current Satellite plus PRO lighting.
Eheim 2215 filter.
Pressurized co2 - makeshift regulator out of a oxygen reg converted to co2, with Milwaukee Bubble counter and solenoid. Water filter diy reactor.
Amazonia soil.
Beach stones.

Plants: Initial planting is all Aquaflora cell cultured. Supplied by Pat at Canadian Aquatics.
Staurogynes repens
Glosso
Didiplis Diandra
Alternanthera Reineckii

Nurient dosing - just Micro and K as per ADA regime for now.
co2 2 bps and always on.
Lighting at 80% output.













Initial planting Feb 8th:







Feb 21st:


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great already!!!!keep the pics coming pls...


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Very jelly - great looking set up!


----------



## currietom (Oct 10, 2011)

Bien Lim said:


> Looks great already!!!!keep the pics coming pls...





Reckon said:


> Very jelly - great looking set up!


Thanks guys!


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh you have a 60P too!  nice LED light and beautiful staurogynes!


----------



## currietom (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't have any recent pics for an update but things are going well. I removed the HC and spread the repens across the front. It was to much effort to keep the 2 separate. One of these days I'll get pics up.


----------

